# 65 Door Panels



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Almost ready to install my 65 GTO Door Panels. Bought Legendary panels, thought they are ready to install right outta the box. But no! Missing the correct door panel emblems. What are they for a 65 March built car? Where do the emblems go exactly? How do they attach? Anyone done this and have measurements? Then there are two chrome strips-one on the very top and one towards the bottom? Can someone show me a correct OE 65 door panel with correct measurements? I know I have the top trim piece, not sure about the lower one. I’ll look through my pile of trim pieces. Thanks in advance for any advice/ pictures.


----------



## Danslemans (Mar 23, 2018)

SLSTEVE said:


> Almost ready to install my 65 GTO Door Panels. Bought Legendary panels, thought they are ready to install right outta the box. But no! Missing the correct door panel emblems. What are they for a 65 March built car? Where do the emblems go exactly? How do they attach? Anyone done this and have measurements? Then there are two chrome strips-one on the very top and one towards the bottom? Can someone show me a correct OE 65 door panel with correct measurements? I know I have the top trim piece, not sure about the lower one. I’ll look through my pile of trim pieces. Thanks in advance for any advice/ pictures.


When I learn how to post pictures I will send you a picture of how my panels came out. Mine is a Lemans but I'm sure the GTO plate would be in the same place. The chrome strip at the top is a screw on piece that the panel slips up into. The bottom strip separates the material from the carpet that is at the bottom of the panel. Ames has both pieces. A147C for the upper and A147A for the lower. I bought their door panel boards, A145 and reglued my original panels to the boards and the A147A strips because one of my original strips were missing. Everything came out great.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Danslemans said:


> When I learn how to post pictures I will send you a picture of how my panels came out. Mine is a Lemans but I'm sure the GTO plate would be in the same place. The chrome strip at the top is a screw on piece that the panel slips up into. The bottom strip separates the material from the carpet that is at the bottom of the panel. Ames has both pieces. A147C for the upper and A147A for the lower. I bought their door panel boards, A145 and reglued my original panels to the boards and the A147A strips because one of my original strips were missing. Everything came out great.


Thanks, I looked at pictures of cars for sale and checked out the door panels. Figured out where they got installed and did it. And Legendary DID include the door panel emblems. Found them in a different box!


----------

